# will these new laws come to pass in Portugal



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*EU says it has ‘slashed’ unnecessary burden in registering a car in other member states*

EU says it has ‘slashed’ unnecessary burden in registering a car in other member states


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Only a proposal at the moment, but as Portugal complies with current regulations, sure they will.

It's the readers comment at bottom that's a shame, as it just propagates myths!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Only a proposal at the moment, but as Portugal complies with current regulations, sure they will.
> 
> It's the readers comment at bottom that's a shame, as it just propagates myths!


I agree but it is only a comment made by another reader.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unfortunately though, everyone else reading that comment then presumes unless they know better that Portugal is acting illegally or overcharging, which is not the case.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> *EU says it has ‘slashed’ unnecessary burden in registering a car in other member states*


They may well decide to reduce the admin cost (currently around 400 euros as they say in the article) and make the procedure more straight forward but the MAIN COST is the Import Duty and Tax which is calculated using a table based the variables for Emissions, Engine Size, Fuel Type and Vehicle Age.

Do you really imagine that in these 'times of austerity' that the tax element will be reduced ? Will Lord Lucan show up riding Shergar ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think this article is EU simplifying "ISV" free imports procedures for easier and freer movements of individuals, currently all allows it, but countries can impose "local" conditions, so for Portugal we have this 12 month ownership and Residence rule, other Eu countries have different local conditions, rather than anything to do with a personal import of a Resident, where I wouldn't think there'd be any change.


----------

